# برنامج لتعديل ال(Superelevation) لطريق ورسم مقطع طولي له



## طريق الهندسة (20 أبريل 2008)

إذا كان لدينا طريق بميل عرضي ثابت S%وأثناء الدخول في المنعطف ولتخفيف القوه الطارده المركزية لابد من تغيير هذا الميل ليصبح اكبر مما كان وباتجاه مركز المنعطف وهذا الانتقال في الميلالعرضي لايتم بشكل فجائي:3: بل يحتاج الى مسافة معينه يتم خلالها الانتقال من الميل S% الى الميل T%بشكل متدرجوسلس
يقوم البرنامج بحساب مقدار الرفع العرضاني عن المحوروذلك لطرفي الطريق اليميني واليساري:79: (SUPERELEVATION)
ويرسم المقطع الطولي (PROFILE) للطرفين بمقياس الشاقولي عشرة أضعاف الأفقي,ويضع منسوب اعتباري يتم الانطلاق منه, ويرسم مسقط اأفقي توضيحي للنقاط اليمينيه واليساريه كما يكتب المعادله المستخدمه في العمليات الحسابيه :77:
الإدخالات:
1- مسافة التغير اللازمه للانتقال من ميل عرضي إلى ميل آخر وتتراوح عادة بين 25 متراً وحتى 100 متراً
2- الميل العرضي على يمين المحور في البدايه ويؤخذ مضروباً ب 100 وإذا كان نازلاً عن المحور يكون سالباً وإذا كان صاعداً يؤخذ موجباً مثلاً(2 أو -2 أو 1.5 أو –1,5)والرقم 2 يعني 2% وهكذا
3- الميل العرضي على يسار المحور وينطبق عليه نفس الاعتبارات السابقه
4- الميل العرضي على يمين المحور في النهايه وهو الذي يكون ثابتاً في المنعطف
5- الميل العرضي على يسار المحور في النهايه
6- عرض الطريق على يمين المحور (ليس من الضروري أن يكون المحور في المنتصف)
7- عرض الطريق على يسار المحور
8- المسافات بين النقاط المحسوبه
لتشغيل البرنامج حمله ثم اكتب sup  تحصل على مخطط مشابه لملف الرسم المرفق.


----------



## بسام اليمني (20 أبريل 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## دموع الاحزان (21 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر على هذه المشاركه الطيبه


----------



## husam_f (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## بهاء زكي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

طيب هو وين البرنامج

مش شايفه انا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (17 أكتوبر 2008)

طيب هو وين البرنامج


----------



## ماجد العراقي (18 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز فقط الملفات المرفقة موجودة لكن اين البرنامج؟؟؟ ارجو رفعه مرة اخرى وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## علي محاميد (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجوا ان تخبرني بكيفية تحميل البرنامج .....وشكراً


----------



## ahmed 2009 (25 فبراير 2009)

*ارجوا ان تخبرني بكيفية تحميل البرنامج .....وشكراً*​


----------



## رائد حسن ابو زميرو (28 فبراير 2009)

البرنامج رائع ومشكور بس في امكانيه وضع بدايه المنحنى ونهايته station of curve and end of curve


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


----------



## eng: issa (3 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أبو أيمن-1 (4 يوليو 2009)

الرجاء المساعدة في طريقة حساب مساحة مقطع عرضي في طريق؟


----------



## خضرصافى (16 أكتوبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## odwan (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وألف شكر لك أخي الكريم وأنار لك طريق الهندسة


----------



## elkreem2 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ومشكور على المجهود الطيب


----------



## elkreem2 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

رقم المشاركة : [*9* (*permalink*)] ahmed 2009 
جديد







 








*ارجوا ان تخبرني بكيفية تحميل البرنامج .....وشكراً​*
​ 

اخى الفاضل البرنامج عبارة عن ليسب اعمل نسخ للملف المرفق والصقه فى اى مكان على جهاز الكمبيوتر ثم قم بتحميل الليسب من قائمة tool---->load aplication ثم بعد تحميل الليسب اكتب sup فى سطر الاوامر واتبع اوامر الليسب كما هو موضح من شرح الاخ واضع البرنامج جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## naseer hassan (19 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا على الجهد المبذول
لدي برنامج اكسيل رائع من تصميمي بسيط ومرن جدا لكن لا استطيع رفعه لقلة عدد المشاركه ارجو الإفادة


----------



## naseer hassan (19 أكتوبر 2009)

لدي خبرة وافية باعمال الطرق و البنية التحتية و الحمد لله من التصميم الى التنفيذ لمن يرغب الإستفادة المجانية


----------



## Issa Sammar (19 أكتوبر 2009)

The file is very good thank you for your preparing that


----------



## motee-z (19 أكتوبر 2009)

البرنامج من اعداد المهندس مطيع ملازي
يرجى التنويه الى ذلك


----------



## علي77 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
مشكوررررر


----------



## Mosman78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
الاخوان اللي بيسألوا عن البرنامج
هو مثال توضيحي وليس برنامج ولازم يكون عندك فكرة عن الموضوع
​


----------



## محمد قحطان (9 يناير 2011)

*ارجوا ان تخبرني بكيفية تحميل البرنامج .....وشكراً*​


----------



## جعفرالحجاج (9 يناير 2011)

اود معرفة كيفية التحميل


----------



## محمد قحطان (9 يناير 2011)

*ارجوا ان تخبرني بكيفية تحميل البرنامج لم استطع استعمالة.....وشكراً*​


----------



## علي سليم متولي (23 مارس 2011)

وين البرنامج الي يعرف مكانة فين يقول لنا


----------



## metkal (24 مارس 2011)

ارجوا ان تخبرني بكيفية تحميل البرنامج لم استطع استعمالة.....وشكراً
اخى الفاضل البرنامج عبارة عن ليسب اعمل نسخ للملف المرفق والصقه فى اى مكان على جهاز الكمبيوتر ثم قم بتحميل الليسب من قائمة tool---->load aplication ثم بعد تحميل الليسب اكتب sup فى سطر الاوامر واتبع اوامر الليسب كما هو موضح من شرح الاخ واضع البرنامج جزاه الله خيرا


----------

